# Professional membership dues



## Khlark (Nov 4, 2012)

I hold the CFA designation, and I am trying to find out whether the membership dues are deductible under Line 212. Does anyone have any experience with this? The Income Tax Guide on CRA's website does not provide much clarity when it comes to Line 212 – Annual union, professional, or like dues. I never needed to concern myself with this in previous years as my dues were reimbursed by my employer, but they will not be this year.

The reason I am confused is that the guide states that the membership dues qualify only if they are required under provincial or territorial law. Unlike CAs that need the designation to practice (or sign off on statements), we do not have such a requirement in my field (although there's no way I would be able to hold my current position without the designation).

Any insight? Thank you!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Deduct 'em. Better yet, get your employer to pay for them. (I have already suggested that to you, I think.) But yes, go ahead with a Line 212 deduction.


----------



## Khlark (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you! I appreciate the quick response!

My past employers have always paid them, but there was a timing issue over when I started with a new firm this year. They will however be paying them next year. Thanks!


----------

